# MedicAlert in Spain



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I have some health conditions that are on my MedicAlert bracelet. My concern for when I move to Spain is that MedicAlert bracelets aren't taken notice of. Does anyone know if MedicAlert bracelets are taken notice of in Spain? Or is there another method used there?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

AllHeart said:


> I have some health conditions that are on my MedicAlert bracelet. My concern for when I move to Spain is that MedicAlert bracelets aren't taken notice of. Does anyone know if MedicAlert bracelets are taken notice of in Spain? Or is there another method used there?


If there is an alternative here in Spain, then I too would be keen to know about it.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Snikpoh. I asked MedicAlert Canada, and they couldn't find any affiliates in Spain, so I suspect this isn't available in Spain. However, they did say they have branches in the UK, so my guess is you may be familiar with MedicAlert?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

No, MedicAlert isn't recognised in Spain.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MedicAlert#International_affiliates

In Andalucia all your medical conditions and prescriptions are recorded in your Tarjeta Sanitaria, a credit-card sized card which you are supposed to carry with you at all times.

Don't know about other regions though.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> No, MedicAlert isn't recognised in Spain.
> 
> MedicAlert - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Hi Alcalaina. That's great news and a real relief. That makes a lot of sense to have everything in one system. Thank you for explaining that.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Alcalaina. That's great news and a real relief. That makes a lot of sense to have everything in one system. Thank you for explaining that.


It's only a good system if you stay in Andalucia. Other autonomous regions (Valencia for example) don't use that system. Their cards do NOT have a chip on them so nothing is stored there. 

I'm also dubious as to how good their record keeping is. I have a serious allergy to ALL antibiotics but the doctor 'forgot' this when last prescribing me some medicine!!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> It's only a good system if you stay in Andalucia. Other autonomous regions (Valencia for example) don't use that system. Their cards do NOT have a chip on them so nothing is stored there.
> 
> I'm also dubious as to how good their record keeping is. I have a serious allergy to ALL antibiotics but the doctor 'forgot' this when last prescribing me some medicine!!


Hi Snikpoh. Thanks so much for the heads up on the regional differences. I am gearing towards moving to Andalucía, as you may remember. So this healthcard issue will be one of my determining factors as to where I live. 

The MedicAlert system has its pitfalls too, including as you say, that they're not always looked at by the healthcare team. One of my medical conditions is also antibiotic allergies, so I can relate to the seriousness of ignoring this condition.

Thanks again for your guidance.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You might like to look at this:
Language, multilingual - Medical Bracelet, Allergy Bracelet, Medical Alert Jewelry - Mediband


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> You might like to look at this:
> Language, multilingual - Medical Bracelet, Allergy Bracelet, Medical Alert Jewelry - Mediband


Hi Baldilocks. That's a fabulous resource. They even write in Spanish and you can custom make them. Thank you much for finding that. So I've added that link to my favourites and to my to-do list for moving to Spain. Bless you for being there.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Baldilocks. That's a fabulous resource. They even write in Spanish and you can custom make them. Thank you much for finding that. So I've added that link to my favourites and to my to-do list for moving to Spain. Bless you for being there.


It's what we're here for


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> It's what we're here for


I hope one day to be able to pay it forward, by doing the same for others.


----------

